# Rear differential issues: 04 Silverado 2500



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a " clunking" noise sometimes when I go from R to D or D to R., so I thought maybe a U joint needed replaced. The mechanic is telling me the u joints are fine, that the noise was coming from the rear end. After pulling the cover off and inspecting they said the fluid has shavings in it, and there is play in the gears. No teeth broken. My question is, can the rear end be rebuilt or is the cost equal to replace it with a used one with less miles?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Same here*



NickT;1435919 said:


> I have a " clunking" noise sometimes when I go from R to D or D to R., so I thought maybe a U joint needed replaced. The mechanic is telling me the u joints are fine, that the noise was coming from the rear end. After pulling the cover off and inspecting they said the fluid has shavings in it, and there is play in the gears. No teeth broken. My question is, can the rear end be rebuilt or is the cost equal to replace it with a used one with less miles?


My 04 doing the same thing  But had my 1 to the trans shop like 5 times now and they keep saying wate tell it brakes lol


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumpity bump


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

another possible cause is driveshaft front yoke. my clunking was dry splines in front yoke where shaft enters tailcone of transfercase. GM has a synthetic grease that is applied to the splines so that it moves smoothly. or any very good extreme pressure grease works well also. i reaply twice a year for good measure. hope you find a cheap fix for her


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Really it's not that hard of a fix if you are mechanically inclined, or know someone who is that can help.

I've re-built a couple of axles and I would do it again. All you need is the ring/pinion, and probably need to do the rear wheel bearings also if he found metal shavings.

To set the lash on the ring and pinion is pretty simple also.

To me it would be more work to swap the entire axle rather than re-build it.

Do you have a posi/locker rear end? That could be the possible culprit. If you were re-building the rear, then I would take the locker to a shop to have them look it over and make sure it's still in good shape.

...


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Anyone else like to weigh in?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

its cheaper to put a junkyard one in but i like new parts on my trucks. new comes with a warranty used comes with a good luck with it


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

It's standard slip yoke clunk. Almost every GM full size has it. Not every driver is sensitive to it. Greasing the yoke can help sometimes. Some people have worked up various other solutions, but there is one surefire solution and you'd never guess it:
http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=239570
In short, you add leaf clamps to the leaf springs to reduce axle wrap (which is what makes the slip yoke go clunk).


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

If it were me I would rebuilt it.Buying used is taking a shot in the dark that everything is ok internally.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

A few years back I was having issues with the rearend in my 98 Chevy K1500 making noises. Turned out the carrier and pinion bearings were shot. Everything else was fine. It cost me around $450 to get fixed. At the time, all of the junkyards around here were quoting around $600+ for a used rearend for this truck and this was for the 10 bolt rearend. 

I would also suggest getting it rebuilt or fix whatever is wrong with it vs buying a used one that could also have problems that you won't find until you have it installed. I doubt any JY is going to really know if any of the rearends they have are good. Taking off the rear cover and looking at the gears is not going to tell you the whole story. It could have bad bearings that you can't immediately see. 

Wayne


----------

